# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  برنامج لمشاهدة التلفاز ع الموبايل رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :
-*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
صورة البرنامج :  
الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه Spb TV is a highly usable IP-TV solution, optimized  to run on mobile devices. Spb TV provides users with lots of channels in  multiple languages with easy-to-use features and settings. No  sub******ion free! *More than 100, sub******ion free, TV channels*  • A wide selection of public TV channels • Quick channel preview • Integrated TV guide • Quick channel selection • Channels from more than 17 countries  *Integrated TV Guide with Calendar Integration*   • Today's full day guide • Current week guide • Current and upcoming TV shows • Calendar reminders  Full Screen TV Player with Picture-in-Picture Mode  • Picture-in-picture mode • Fast channels launch and switching • Volume and backlight controls • Onscreen and hardware buttons controls  • Network bandwidth fluctuations support  *Watching TV on your phone has never been easier*  • Unique TV browser with quick channels preview for fast channel selection • Finger-friendly onscreen controls for one-handed navigation • Full support of hardware buttons controls • Clever integration of mobile TV functionality with other mobile phone features  *Change Log:*  • Fixed minor bugs   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## EZEL

شكرا لمجهودك أخي ولكن نتمنى توضيح أكثر لأي أنواع من الأجهزرة يعمل هذا البرنامج وشكرا

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى الكريم 
ننتظر المزيد منك

----------


## EZEL

نتمنى من كل أخ أو أخت عند طرح موضوع متابعة موضوعه والرد على الاستفسارات التي تطرح في الموضوع , وذلك ليستفيد الجميع وليأخذ الموضوع رونقا , يعني صراحة صرت ملاحظ هذه المسألة عند أكثر من شخص وفي أكثر من موضوع , يجي الأخ أو الأخت يكتب موضوعه أو يتنسخه بكل بساطة وما بعود يرد على اسي استفسار في المشاركات ..خذوا مثلا هنا أنا طرحت سؤال على كاتب الموضوع ولكن لم يرد , وفي الكثير من المشاركات تتكرر هذه المسألة ...فالرجاء من الأخوة الأعضاء الأعزاؤء عند طرح أي موضوع أن يتم متابعته من قبل كاتبه وأنا هنا لا أقصد بالذات كاتب هذا الموضوع فقط .لا بل على العكس ..أتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة في هذا المنتدى وشكرا لكم

----------

